# will this Shimano 11-32 cassette work with Ultegra 6700 long cage derailleur?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

2015 Shimano Deore CS HG62 11 32T 10speed Dynasys Cassette Mountain Bike Bicycle | eBay

looking to put a 10 speed 32t cassette on for some high cadence climbing


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

yes. I used to run the XT 11-32 myself when I had 10-speed.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The cog spacing will work, but your 'long' cage derailleur is only supposed to work w/ a 30. Chances are good it will work, but if it doesn't don't be too surprised. Your derailleur is a medium cage, Shimano doesn't make long cage road derailleurs.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> The cog spacing will work, but your 'long' cage derailleur is only supposed to work w/ a 30. Chances are good it will work, but if it doesn't don't be too surprised. Your derailleur is a medium cage, Shimano doesn't make long cage road derailleurs.


ah thought it was long cage, but it's medium eh. Probably will give it a try anyway.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> yes. I used to run the XT 11-32 myself when I had 10-speed.


you had the Ultegra 6700 medium cage derailleur or proper long cage one?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

It's not the length of the cage that determines whether it works or not for the larger cogs. That ONLY wraps more chain. The geometry of the derailleur body changes so it moves at a steeper angle as it goes towards the larger cogs. To be extra clear, the only thing a longer cage does is wrap more chain...they have nothing to do w/ clearing bigger cogs. If you look at the older 6500/6600 triple derailleurs were still only spec'd for a 27 tooth cog, same as the SS short cage derailleur. They would wrap more chain for use w/ the triple crank though.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> you had the Ultegra 6700 medium cage derailleur or proper long cage one?


Let me think... Yeah, must have been the 6700GS. However, the 6700GS, although it's a medium/longer/whatever cage it is not designed to run a 32 tooth cog.

I think they made an A version as well, but again I think it was only for 30 teeth. I'm reasonably sure there is not a 6700 RD that can handle a 32 tooth cog per specs.

It's a case of it working on some frames and not on others. Your hanger angle and length will determine if it'll work, and the only way to find out really is to try.

So the cassette will probably even work with a short cage 6700SS, just depends on the frame and hanger. What frame is it?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The answer is "maybe". Many in our group put on Shimano GS (medium cage) derailleurs with 32T cassettes when we go to California. It has worked fine on any number of Treks, Cervelos, Giants and Serottas, but NOT on several Specialized frames. It seems the Specialized derailleur hanger is too short and no adjustment or modification of the b-screw could get the jockey wheel to clear the 32T cog enough to run smoothly.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the clarifications guys.

I found a past thread in here discussing this issue (in which Cxwrench and Bluecheese also talked about)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ette-ultegra-derailleur-questions-245903.html

and it looks like the 6700GS will work on some frames, and this also depends on the length of the hanger too.

I will probably get the 11-32 cassette and give it a go with the 6700GS derailleur. If it doesn't work, then next plan of attack is to put something like this Shimano Deore 9spd mtb derailleur on. Does this sound good? 

btw I have a Serotta Meivici frame. The hanger is a titanium hanger built directly into the frame (not a bolt-on hanger) and thus I can't replace the hanger. But the Meivici is a "roubaix"ish type frame, so I'm hoping that the hanger is long enough.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> The answer is "maybe". Many in our group put on Shimano GS (medium cage) derailleurs with 32T cassettes when we go to California. It has worked fine on any number of Treks, Cervelos, Giants and Serottas, but NOT on several Specialized frames. It seems the Specialized derailleur hanger is too short and no adjustment or modification of the b-screw could get the jockey wheel to clear the 32T cog enough to run smoothly.


ding ding ding! I have a Serottas. Merci!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll put a $20 spot down saying it's going to work for you. Just my bet though.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

*I have a 2011 Specialized Roubaix Comp that I had changed to a triple...*



Blue CheeseHead said:


> The answer is "maybe". Many in our group put on Shimano GS (medium cage) derailleurs with 32T cassettes when we go to California. It has worked fine on any number of Treks, Cervelos, Giants and Serottas, but NOT on several Specialized frames. It seems the Specialized derailleur hanger is too short and no adjustment or modification of the b-screw could get the jockey wheel to clear the 32T cog enough to run smoothly.


With a 105 5700 GS RD and I run both a Shimano Ultegra 12-30 cassette, and a Sram 1070 11-32 without any problems. So it appears to depend on your frame.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe the SL4 Roubaix have 2 different DR hangers available. One longer for the bike that come with the 32 tooth cassette and compact double. I can not speak factually for the pre SL4s other than to say I have a 30 tooth rear on my 2006 Roubaix with a short cage derailleur with some B screw diddling...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

double tap


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Ventura Roubaix said:


> With a 105 5700 GS RD and I run both a Shimano Ultegra 12-30 cassette, and a Sram 1070 11-32 without any problems. *So it appears to depend on your frame*.


 Wow, how'd you figure that out? A few of us have post this exact thing not only in this thread but in many others.


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

The hanger on my 7 is part of the frame. I currently run a 6700 GS with a 12-30 cassette. For a particularly steep climb I did recently I swapped the 12 - 30 for an 11 - 32. The derailleur shifted smooth as butter, I didn't even have to adjust the B screw.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

*Well as you seem to know what is in my mind I was mainly refering to the model of the*



cxwrench said:


> Wow, how'd you figure that out? A few of us have post this exact thing not only in this thread but in many others.


Specialized Roubaix bike that I have and that it work for me.


----------

